# Alicante



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi there again everyone

Does anyone on here live or have any information about Alicante? We are looking to move there in May and we would appreciate any personal information about the area, dealing with the authorities there etc. We are going to book a holiday house or apartment for about a month, getting married in Gibraltar on 21st May and will look around for a longer term rental once we have applied for residency for us both. Would appreciate any help or info

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

purpleflower said:


> Hi there again everyone
> 
> Does anyone on here live or have any information about Alicante? We are looking to move there in May and we would appreciate any personal information about the area, dealing with the authorities there etc. We are going to book a holiday house or apartment for about a month, getting married in Gibraltar on 21st May and will look around for a longer term rental once we have applied for residency for us both. Would appreciate any help or info
> 
> Thanks


do you mean Alicante city or province??

I live in the province............. but it's a long way from the city


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean Alicante city or province??
> 
> I live in the province............. but it's a long way from the city


Sorry, I meant the city


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Are you moving here hoping to find work, or retiring ?
What kind of info were you looking for exactly ?


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Are you moving here hoping to find work, or retiring ?
> What kind of info were you looking for exactly ?


Hi there djfwells, we have an income so dont need to find work, we are getting married in Gibraltar on 21st May, have rented a holiday apartment in Torrevieja for 4 weeks from 9th May and we are going to apply for residency after getting married, I am british and my partner is american so I was just looking for any info about how easy the authorities are to deal with in the area for residency etc, any good areas that have reasonable rent and good links to rest of Europe and any other general info that might be helpful

One thing we did want to find out about is travelling from Madrid airport to Torrevieja if anyone knows the best way to do that.

Thanks


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

At this moment in time financing your life in Spain is the difficult bit, so at least you have that covered.
As a british Citizen you can easily apply for your residencia one you have been in the country 90 days, and as the spouse of an EU Citizen, your wife can apply through yourself. However, it would be better if you start the application process as soon as possible on your arrival in Spain.


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

djfwells said:


> At this moment in time financing your life in Spain is the difficult bit, so at least you have that covered.
> As a british Citizen you can easily apply for your residencia one you have been in the country 90 days, and as the spouse of an EU Citizen, your wife can apply through yourself. However, it would be better if you start the application process as soon as possible on your arrival in Spain.


Hi there djfwells, I am actually gonna be the wife and my soon to be husband is American but I didnt explain that, sorry. We are arriving in the country on the 9th May and getting married on 21st May so as soon as we have our marriage certificate, which I believe we will have to have translated into spanish then we will start the applications for residencia, it all seems very complicated at the moment but hopefully we will be able to work it out, my partner speaks spanish fluently but he has a visual impairment so can no longer read text so we have to work together with these things.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

From Madrid the easiest way is to fly into Alicante.


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

Thankyou gus


----------

